# Oven cleaning..



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

My family plans on cleaning the oven, I have no idea what to do. I can't bring Chezzy outside because his cage is too big, but I can bring my other birds. It's also freezing here and I'm worried that the self clean will kill them.

They think the closing my room door and opening the window will be fine, but I don't think it won't considering it smells really bad until a day or so after the clean.

I don't want to lose my birds, but I have no idea where I can move them safely, I don't have any spare/travel cages yet until I can buy/get a new cage for my parakeets/budgies.

Is there anything else I should do to help prevent them from well.. dying?
My mom doesn't realize it will kill them and they're basically brushing it off like its nothing :/ They're convinced closing the door and leaving a window open will be fine, but it'll be very cold and I don't think it will really do much...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you take your birds to someone else's house until the cleaning is done? Maybe do some doubling up so Chezzy will have a cage he can travel in?


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well we have a self cleaning oven and just did it 3 days ago

I shut Hanks door, and opened the window, turned on air purifier

I also turned on the attic fan so all the fumes went straight out into the abyss then again it isn't horribly cold out yet

I know its not much help but maybe shove towels under the door?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I also turned on the attic fan so all the fumes went straight out into the abyss then again it isn't horribly cold out yet


This is a good idea. Open the windows in the kitchen and use a fan to blow the fumes outside. Since your parents don't mind exposing your birds to the cold outdoor air, it should be equally OK to expose themselves to it.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Maybe get your family to read the posts here or their own instruction manual on the self-cleaning ovens will show them just how dangerous they can be. My parents have the same opinion that it's harmless (because it doesn't affect humans) and I could never change their minds until I showed them solid proof. I would follow everyone's advice! No matter how safe you try to be there is still the chance that the fumes can harm your bird... as the story in the second link shows. I would have your family read these link articles before they do anything with the oven. Then maybe they will take you and your birds for a drive for a few hours while the fumes clear out.

I got the information below from my former post on self-cleaning ovens here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=52242

PTFE coatings are sold under the trade names Teflon, Silverstone, Fluoron, Supra, Excalibar, Greblon, Xylon, and others
Most of the links talk about how the instruction manuals state that self-cleaning ovens are deadly to birds because of the toxic fumes they emit. I would keep your bird away from them and get them outside into fresh air as soon as possible if they're ever accidentally exposed. I have an air filter in my room that goes on when my family self cleans the oven or uses Teflon.

http://ocpets.ocregister.com/2010/02/08/self-cleaning-oven-fumes-are-deadly-to-birds/34681

http://www.rachelcarsoncouncil.org/index.php?page=pet-birds-harmed-by-non-stick-coating-fumes
On this link they say...
Check your household products for PTFE-coated surfaces. If your oven is self-cleaning, check to see if it is lined with PTFE. Contact the manufacturer to be sure.


Edit: Also.. some more safety links. There are some PTFE stories and hazzard items listed. As well as stories that will make you think twice about things in your house. Like a bowl or glass of water left out can drown a 'tiel. 
http://www.birdsafe.com/household.htm


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't use a specific oven cleaner but do the same as my mother used to do. Every time I use my oven I allow it to cool but before it is cold I make a paste of bicarbonate to soda and cover any area which is dirty with the paste. Before I use it again, I just wipe the oven with clean water and the paste brings off any grease, even slightly hardened grease. It has to be done every time though to be effective.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't personally have a self-cleaning oven, but even if I did I wouldn't use it. They make cleaners that work well, and avoid the need for the self-clean. A co-worker of mine recommended EZ-off. I guess it works great. Maybe take more work, but well worth it.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kiwi said:


> Maybe get your family to read the posts here or their own instruction manual on the self-cleaning ovens will show them just how dangerous they can be. My parents have the same opinion that it's harmless (because it doesn't affect humans) and I could never change their minds until I showed them solid proof. I would follow everyone's advice! No matter how safe you try to be there is still the chance that the fumes can harm your bird... as the story in the second link shows. I would have your family read these link articles before they do anything with the oven. Then maybe they will take you and your birds for a drive for a few hours while the fumes clear out.
> 
> I got the information below from my former post on self-cleaning ovens here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=52242
> 
> ...


So this basically means that you could have an oven that self-cleans, and never use that function. But just cooking using the oven could potentially kill your bird??


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I believe that if you avoid the self-cleaning function and don't have any PTFE coated baking sheets or other coated items in the oven it should be fine.

Update after reading a recent post about how a new oven killed someone's bird: A new oven with the PTFE coated lining would be potentially harmful without the self-cleaning function, for a few days. I remember reading that certain ovens are safe up to 500 degrees F before the lining starts overheating. Self-cleaning mode is around 600 degrees F, so it starts overheating the PTFE lining and releasing the toxic fumes.

http://www.ewg.org/kid-safe-chemicals-act-blog/2009/11/teflon-oven-liner-not-in-my-kitchen/


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll be able to move them outside in the front yard since its suppose to be nice out. My mom agreed to help, or we could move them into the basement. They still don't realize it and they make jokes [harmless but they are so annoying omg] I'll tie some blankets around them and I'll watch them because sometimes hawks fly by, my friend on the street hates birds and I don't really want to bring them over her house ;;

My parents are always joking about my animals and it annoys me so much ughjsknjgdalkdas


----------

